# Are Albino tiels different in behavior or more delicate?



## Twitter09 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not a cockatiel owner yet but I was thinking of getting one. I especially like the Lutino and all-White mutations. Are all-White tiels White-faced Lutinos or Albinos (or are they the same thing)? It's a little confusing.

Also, are all-White tiels any more delicate than regular Lutinos or other tiels? Is their behavior any more subdued? Just wondering. Some albino birds don't see that well or tend to be quieter and less hardy.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't have any scientific basis for this but its been my experience that Lutino's are more docile birds then the other mutations.

On the other hand its also been my experience that white faced tiels are more aggressive and may try to push you around more.

I don't know about the all white tiels, I've never had one.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Clear Pied, Shiro. He is no different to any of my other Cockatiels.










I also hand-raised an Albino baby this year, what a sweetie and an absolute darling!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have two wf lutinos and neither one are any weaker than my other tiels. Hershey is actually the biggest weight wise and Shredder is the sweetest baby in the world. All he ever wants to do is sit on me, even if that means I'm covered in cute birdy dust when I'm done. They may seem smaller (like Shredder) if their parents were the same mutation (like to like breeding can make smaller babies) but it doesn't make them any less hardy.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiro is gorgeous


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

If I get another tiel I'm tempted to get an Albino because they have an interesting look to them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's two types of "albino" which isn't the correct term for it. There's the wf lutino, which will be all white with red eyes. Then there's the clear pied, like Solace's Shiro. Clear pieds don't have the red eyes, their eyes are usually blue shade. Clear pieds are harder to find and wf lutinos are easier to get as girls than boys but they're so beautiful!


----------

